# New and in doubts



## Nika (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Guys, my fiance got me a beautiful Tiel a couple of days ago. It's a Girl (still can't decide on the name) and it's the first time I have a cockatiel at home (we have a pair of canaries as well). I must share something with ye Guys (and I know I might be biten:blush I'm not too happy that it's a girl.... I was hoping to teach my bird to talk a little bit and enjoy him sing but, as I read, females are fairly quite. What's your experience?
On a different note- she seems quite aggressive- when I put my hand into the cage for her to step up, she hisses and wants to bite, however, sometimes she does go onto my hand. Then, if I try to stroke her, she wants to bite again. Any advice?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I believe females can talk all they need is more time with them, my female tiel and female budgie can do the wolf whistle and attention whistle, sure they trying to say lucky duck.
Only got biten once from lucky and it hurt because when i first got her, now she dont hurt at all just tickles. Lucky is aggressive while she is in her cage so i stay away lol, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiYpobrG8Q helped me alot.
When i got lucky she was very quiet but then i got cookie and she isnt quiet anymore, think she was lonely. I play them a recording and leave it on to 4-6 hours a day while im at work, and thats how my females can whistle and not long they can talk


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Although some females are capable of singing and talking, most are fairly quiet. But females tend to be sweeter and more cuddly than males so they do have their advantages!

Your bird is acting aggressive right now because she's afraid of you, and but she'll sweeten up after you've earned her trust. It takes a LOT of trust to allow head scritches and you haven't reached that point yet. Go at the bird's pace and try not to force yourself on her. Food bribery can be a very effective way to make friends - see if she'll eat treats that you're holding in your hand. If she's too nervous for that, drop a small treat into her food cup whenever you approach the cage and make sure she sees you doing it. She'll soon learn that good things happen when you come around!

Luring with treats may also make her more willing to step up on your hand.


----------



## Nika (Nov 9, 2010)

Pier and Tielfan- thanks so much for your replies. Quite a big breakthrough tonight, when I got back from work, She flew onto me and when I was watching telly she was cuddling up to me, demanding head scratches and giving me, what I thought, kisses. It was truly heart melting.
Pier- what recording do you play to your Birdies? I'm in Ireland and must say- it's not easy to get anything here for the birds :.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Just simple on my mobile phone. Pretty bird, wolf whistle, i love you, i always say are you lucky duck to my lucky and they have picked that up aswell. Stick it on repeat when im out 4-6 hours a day and they learned within 3-4 months


----------



## Nika (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm going to sound like a total eejit, but- what do you mean you play it on your mobile????? For 4 to 6 hours????:wacko:


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Nika said:


> I'm going to sound like a total eejit, but- what do you mean you play it on your mobile????? For 4 to 6 hours????:wacko:


mobile phone


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Cellphone...plays it while at work.


----------



## Nika (Nov 9, 2010)

He, I did get it was a mobile phone , I just don't get the concept of using it to play something for straight 4 to 6 hours? And do you play your own voice you recorded?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

yes which i had to convert it to mp3 file on computer and put it back on my mobile
Have you got a recorder on your comp then convert to music file to phone rather doing it long way which is record on your phone, put it on comp and convert then put it back on phone


----------



## Nika (Nov 9, 2010)

OMG, I'm technically too challenged for that, but I'll try to get help from more talented friends


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sound complicated but its easy when you know how


----------



## HurricaneKatt (Nov 20, 2010)

If you have a tape recorder (I know, old fashioned!) then you can record it, and play the tape...but not on repeat... You could burn a CD of the mp3's though and play it in an MP3 CD player on repeat. Then you don't have to stick it back on your phone, and you can, you know, take your cell phone with you places. Seeing as how that's what they are made for and all.  lol I can't go anywhere without my phone, I can't imagine leaving it at home all day!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I keep spare ones just incase anything happens or an upgrade lol
I need a better one as iv got an LG ks360 i only liked the keyboard but rubbish camera phone and it crashes and switches itself off which im not the only one who gets these problems as i looked up the reviews (should of done this first before buying)


----------

